# Colnago - Where do I buy one?



## diguelis (May 10, 2009)

I am looking to finally upgrade and would like purchase a complete Colnago C50 or Pinarello FP3 or Prince. The problem I seem to run into is locating a dealer for these two manufacturers. I see both of these bikes consistently on the road in the East Bay, and I have no idea where these people get them.

I do not want to order one online because I would like to test ride it before making such an investment. Where are people getting their Italian frames?

If anyone has any knowledge or has purchased either of these I would sincerely like to learn more. 

I would prefer a complete bike but would be willing to build one if it comes down to it.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Up here in Sac., it would be Davis Wheelworks. They sell both brands. They'll let you ride them. So bring your pedals and gear. But you must give them a call and tell them that you're driving up. They can get very busy on weekends. Walk-ins have been known to get ignored. I like that shop


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Bicycles Plus in Folsom stocks Colnago. I don't think they have Pinarello.


----------



## patpend2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

There's a shop in Palo Alto next to whole foods that I think sells them


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Wrench Science in Berkeley sells both brands.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i saw that spoke folk cyclery in healdsburg sells colnago.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Davis Wheelworks*

Yes, Wrench since in Berkely has both brands. Also in Davis, See Joe Santos at Davis Wheelworks, but please do call ahead. Davis carries Pinarello, Cervelo and your Colnago but they are very busy with lots of great high end gear. Joe is the owner and he will take really good care of you. I take my Team Pinarello Prince there all the time. Excellent people!!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know who carries Colnago in South Bay. Maybe Shaw's Lightweight Cycles may carry them. 

As far as Pinarello, go to VeloTech Cycles in Palo Alto. I did see the Prince decked out with Campangolo Record 11S some months ago. Be ready to drool and to dig deep in your pockets. It's all high end stuff there.

CHL


----------



## diguelis (May 10, 2009)

Great information. Thank you all. I think I will try Wrench Science first, because I live in Oakland, but I will definetely check out these other locations. Thanks again


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

If you want to save some money
http://www.maestro-uk.com/


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

If you shockingly can't find anything in the Bay Area, try the Bicycle Emporium in Auburn (outside Sac). They carry both brands. Bought by C-50 there. I have purchased my bikes from either Mark or the owner Bill for the past 30 years.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

VeloTech in Palo Alto is a great shop, with total eye candy. They carry Pinarello, but not sure about Colnago. Give em a call.


----------



## diguelis (May 10, 2009)

Thanks again for all the advice.
I went to Wrench Science yesterday and was incredibly impressed. I would recommend this shop to anyone who is in the market for a new high end bike or simply appreciates them. Their website is put together very well also.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/


----------

